
Google Cloud reveals major restructuring plans - Corrado
https://www.techradar.com/news/google-cloud-reveals-major-restructuring-plans
======
Corrado
This doesn't seem like the best news, considering all the action that's gone
on at GCP in the past couple of months. However, looking at the revenue
numbers, I can't see Google closing the business with almost $9bn coming in
last year. That said, it would take a lot for me to move my stuff to GCP.

